# We are (Sig) Family!



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Went to the range today and my wife has been hinting that 9mm isn't for her. So I'm fine with that and she goes planning to shoot the loaner 22 Beretta Neo they have. Range is crowded and I go into the store to see if they still had the Walther P22 so she can try the feel of it. Range is still busy so we meander around, I'm looking for 22's she might like. She mentions there's one by the Sigs, and sure enough a Mosquito is sitting there all lonely. 

The best part is that with the premier range membership I just bought we get it at 10% over cost. 

I am one happy guy...

leam


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

leam said:


> Went to the range today and my wife has been hinting that 9mm isn't for her. So I'm fine with that and she goes planning to shoot the loaner 22 Beretta Neo they have. Range is crowded and I go into the store to see if they still had the Walther P22 so she can try the feel of it. Range is still busy so we meander around, I'm looking for 22's she might like. She mentions there's one by the Sigs, and sure enough a Mosquito is sitting there all lonely.
> 
> The best part is that with the premier range membership I just bought we get it at 10% over cost.
> 
> ...


I figure the 22 is for range shooting right?
For self defense dont rule out the .380 or .32(or even the .25). None of them kick as hard as the 9mm and even the 25 is better than a 22 for defense(JMO).


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Yup, sorry for not specifying. My wife likes to compete so the 22 is for her to start in target shooting. The 9mm was is she wanted to do IDPA with me.

ciao!

leam


----------

